# Sea Monster sighting? - Ever wish your flashlight wasn't so bright



## mudmojo (Sep 7, 2005)

So here I am backwoods camping in a big park hanging out at about 0400 in the morning all alone by the edge of a quiet freshwater lake.

We had friends over at another campsite situated about a km away from my campsite. Earlier that night, before it got misty, I was using my Mr.Bulk Space Needle II to guide the way as a beacon for my canoeing friends so I'm aware of the angles and distances for spotting, etc.

It was a crisp and absolutely quiet night at this point by 0400 but it was severely clouded over with no stars or light in the sky and the mist was thick over water.

So here I was SN II turned on admiring the fog when about 500 meters away I see two big white dots near the surface of the water which I instantly recognized as potentially being eyes. Those eyes looked to be at least as large as grapefruits from where I was. Maybe it was the aura from the glow though. The SN II lit them up like hitting a stop sign from a distance making them almost light up like a Luxeon shining right into my eyes from that distance... the reflected light was pure white but I guess that's because it was actually the SN II's light coming back at me.

From where I was between clouds of lake mist, I could make out a silhoutte and it scared the crap out of me. It was at least half the length of a 16 ft.long canoe. It had a back. It had a neck! 

At first I thought it was a moose but this object travelled across the water at a rate of speed about 15-25 kph in silence and I don't think moose move that quickly in deep water. Didn't see any antlers either?

So now I'm thinking Sturgeon but they are fish and they swim in the water, not on top. They have gills and they don't have necks.

Then I made a scary realization, the parts of the body I saw above the surface of the water (don't think I'd be able to see underwater with an SN II at that distance as it's not exactly in Megaray territory) remained perfectly still while this thing was booking across the top of the lake leading me to think, instantly, that this thing was freaking big whatever it was. 

There are no motorboats or any motorized crafts allowed on this lake, besides I can hear a quiet conversation across the lake and this thing was moving silently meaning that it was being propelled underwater by legs, fins, tail, flippers, whatever.


At first, it was moving from my left to my right and now it changes directions and I can see that the space between the eyes grew further apart and the eyes got bigger... WHOA, it was coming at me!

Now I'm not usually one to be afraid but I took a step backwards and up the embankment a bit.

All the while I'm thinking, it may just be following the light not knowing what it is. A reactionary movement if you will towards novel stimuli or maybe a trigger to aggressive territoriallism. I was worried about the developing situation but knowing that this light could blind humans with sunglasses on, I was desperately trying to convince myself that it would knock a nocturnal sea serpent flat onto its tail with its 200+ lumens.

I stood my ground now. It came towards me at an alarming rate of speed, as if picking it up a notch out of curiosity or anger, but stopped shy maybe about 250 meters out. Seemed to come to a near dead stop almost instantly. Then as quickly as it stopped, I saw it pull its head into the water straight down without changing the orientation of its eyes. Another reason for me to believe that it had a head and a distinct neck. It made a loud splash at that point.

I continued to stand my ground.... stunned... it's disappearance was now more frightening than its appearance.

One part of me was hoping that it wouldn't resurface and the other part of me desperately hoping that it would come right up to shore.

After two or three minutes of my taking quick short breaths, it never reappeared. Scratch that fast swimming moose theory as they don't hold their breath or swim underwater right?

Now I was shaking in my sandals and was deathly afraid that this thing was actually intelligent and was coming onto shore from another location to flank me. Maybe I watch too many movies but at that point, I quickly snuck into the tent where I turtled until sunrise.

My friends think I'm nuts now.

I'm going to spend the rest of my life wondering what I saw that night. 


Sometimes I wish I didn't have such a bright flashlight...




BTW, this was not fiction. This is a true story in my eyes. And yes, I WAS drinking but not enough to come up with this far fetched story. 

Maybe there's a simple explanation out there or maybe this 1000 year old native indian picture is correct after all...
http://www.algonquincanada.com/uploaded_images/IMG_49301-790182.jpg


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 7, 2005)

Did it look like this??? :buddies:


----------



## mudmojo (Sep 7, 2005)

Haha, well the eyes were slightly over the level of the what I guess was the back so I would say no. I didn't get a good look at the body with the mist. 

If it were a clear night, I would have been able to tell you any birthmarks this guy had.


----------



## C4LED (Sep 7, 2005)

Space alien.... Big foot! ;-)


----------



## attowatt (Sep 7, 2005)

mudmojo said:


> <<snip... And yes, I WAS drinking but not enough to come up with this far fetched story.
> [/url]



Did it look like this guy on the left ?


----------



## Pila_Power (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey, do you have that original pic link working?

How big is the lake?

Are there any underwater caves leading to air pockets this fella could have holed up during the daylight hours? Obv its nocturnal otherwise it would probably have been seen and reported by now and it would help explain the reflective eyes...

I dunno. It's hard to say something doesn't exist unless you can prove that it does.


----------



## HunterSon (Sep 8, 2005)

Moose are quite aquatic, able to hold their breath for minutes at a time and capable of diving to 30 feet in search of food.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, a less-often-discussed part about high performance lighting is that it makes *YOU* extremely visible too!

I carry my lights with a finger on the kill switch, even a clickie. In fact, clickies are easier to latch in constant-on mode and kill in a hurry for me. Otherwise I'd keep on flickering the light on and off with tailcap pressure and eventually just twist it on, requiring two hands to turn it off. 

There have been two situations with my U2 when I ran into something unexpected and the first reaction was to kill the light and take cover. I'm not trained to do that either, it's just that I realize my light makes me visible to whatever the heck is coming my way. Kill it and move, then you can make a more accurate assessment and determine whether you should turn your light on again.


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 8, 2005)

What is the name of the park/lake? I love stories like this!


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 8, 2005)

YOU ARE OBVIOUSLY LYING! That's not a SEA monster, no, it should be a LAKE monster!  You know, something like nessie. Where is the lake, could it be some type of aquatic creature? Great experience! 

Sturgeon can get huge too. Take a look at this picture.

http://www.ossining.org/sturg1G.jpg


----------



## flashlite (Sep 8, 2005)

I noticed that you're from Ontario Canada. Perhaps you saw a seal? Check out this link.

http://collections.ic.gc.ca/ogopogo/lake_creature/igopogo.html


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 8, 2005)

Great link, I love stories like these too!


----------



## sniper (Sep 8, 2005)

Ah Yesss, something to curl the kiddies' hair on a dark, foggy night! Which brand of liquid painkiller had you partaken of? 

It's a GREAT story, but kinda like some of the "horror" flicks I've seen. 

Ummm...just another thought: WHAT good would your tent have done? Don't you know that those creatures (and they are out there, we all know they are!) will open a tent like a twinkie wrapper with their 8 inch, razor sharp claws? But it's those TEETH...


----------



## DocArnie (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know what kind of lake you are talking about and where exactly it is located, but I think it is very possible, that you saw what you think you saw. Scientists are sure, that mankind still hasn't seen every single species on this planet. And these expectations become true every day. In the year 1996 the US Navy found this little monster near San Diego. I don't know where exactly, but it's the same kind of "monster" saylors kept talking about for hundreds of years, while nobody believed them, or better, nobody WANTED to believe.
And this is just one example of many.











While nobody could prove the existence of a monster like "Nessie" yet, they still couldn't prove that it doesn't exist either. That counts for many other mythical monster you hear all around the globe, too.

That kind of experience you had, mudmojo, is extremely rare, so consider yourself extremely lucky and thank your flashlight, which made it possible for you to see it in the first place!


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 8, 2005)

What the hell is that thing?


----------



## DocArnie (Sep 8, 2005)

KDOG3 said:


> What the hell is that thing?



I didn't know the english word for "Riemenfisch", but thanks to google ("Seamonster San Diego 1996") I finally found an english page with information about the creature. It's called the "Giant Oarfish".


----------



## DragonFlame (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool story!
Although I immagine it was really scarry and stunning realising the thing was heading straight at you.
It's an amazing story and I'm glad you shared it. I too think it might have been exactly what you thought it was.


----------



## bindibadgi (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep, oarfish alright.





Apparently they are now finding some quite remarkable giant squid and such in the Tasman Sea while deep sea trawling. Some of these monsters look much like the old paintings depicting ships getting torn apart (you know the ones), right down to the size. What if they really did/do come to the surface alive every now and then? What if the paintings were of real occurences?

Freaky.


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 8, 2005)

DocArnie said:


> In the year 1996 the US Navy found this little monster near San Diego. I don't know where exactly, but it's the same kind of "monster" saylors kept talking about for hundreds of years, while nobody believed them, or better, nobody WANTED to believe.



The Oarfish has been well known for a very long time. There is a stuffed one in eithr the aquarium or museum of Natural history and has been there since I was a kid in the 40's.

It's known tht thre are huge squid and octopus and probably a lot of other big beasties out there. I saw a show detailing science using some of the declassified Navy listening devices and the guy played a very loud sound from some creature in the Indian ocean, several thousand miles away. They have no idea what it is, but it is not a whale.


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool story about the Oarfish!


----------



## C4LED (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a look at this thing - the Northern Snakehead from Asia that's made it's way in to the US. It's big, has sharp teeth, eats anything and travels across land (picture can be found at the link):

http://www.csa.com/hottopics/snakehead/overview.php

"During the summer of 2002, several individuals of an exotic fish species called the Northern Snakehead were found in a pond in Crofton, Maryland, about 20 miles north east of Washington, D.C. The potential impact of this introduced species was considered so damaging that the event made national headlines. Officials posted signs encouraging anglers to kill any snakeheads that they caught."


----------



## DocArnie (Sep 8, 2005)

Mike Painter said:


> The Oarfish has been well known for a very long time. There is a stuffed one in eithr the aquarium or museum of Natural history and has been there since I was a kid in the 40's.



Actually, the first one of these oarfishes was found around 1860 in the bermudas. This might be the one you saw in the museum. How big is the one you saw there?

That's all quite interesting. We still don't know everything about the sea, not even close!


----------



## spacetroll (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmmmm, He's Canadian, they are afraid of their own tails. 

Maybe just an otter or beaver?

And where was your gun?

4 a.m. in the middle of the woods with nothing but a flashlight!?!?!

Shame on you!!

If it were me, my buddies would be waking up to that thing hanging upsidedown and being skinned for breakfast!!


----------



## Pila_Power (Sep 8, 2005)

Naah it was only 2am... breakfast was too far away at that stage 

Wasn't the sighting in an enclosed lake?

Unless there was some pretty serious flooding there wouldn't be a way to move around to different areas...like the sea... would there? :shrug:


----------



## mudmojo (Sep 9, 2005)

Most of us Canadians don't have guns. The only loaded weapon I had that night was my mug which made its way through some Iceberg Vodka mixes and a bottle of red that night. Again I was in full control.

I was on a canoeing trip in Algonquin Park in Ontario, Canada. http://www.algonquinpark.on.ca/index.html

More specifically, the sighting took plac on Tom Thomson Lake (about 19km north and 18 east of the southwest corner of the park)... who himself died mysteriously one night on a lake but that was thought to be foul play initiated by humans or a simple drunken drowning incident.

It's a pretty big provincial park (765000 ha; looks to be about the size of Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming) and can be seen from the main default view of the http://maps.google.com/ website.

Interesting thoughts about the seal but they aren't exactly nocturnal and they don't swim with their heads above water but should be capable of eclipsing the speeds this thing was travelling at.

Moose, well I was just talking to a friend who does backwoods camping as well and (before telling him my story) he told me that his friend got chased by a moose in the water and that it moved so slowly that they got away from it just by paddling a canoe. As we all know, that's not fast at all... like a fast walking pace on the ambitious side.

Now I just did some math and now I almost don't believe myself.

With an average of about 350 Meters away from me when I saw it and when I lost track of it... it subtended an angle of 90 degrees across my field of vision in about the span of 40 seconds. Doing the math, that is roughly equal to this thing travelling 500 Meters in 40 seconds (went over the scenario a few times in my head)... in other words, it was going faster than I originally thought. 

The math tells me that if it had been travelling consistently at the same speed in a straight line, its constant speed would have been approximately 45kph or about 28mph! Do keep in mind that it changed directions and came at me for about 12-15 seconds so it was moving much faster than that... assuming my sighting distance of 350 Meters was not totally butchered!

Before I made the sighting, I took a look from one campsite to the other one my friends were at one the opposite side of the lake and I thought it was about 1000Meters give or take 10%... now, after I got back from the trip, I just took a look at the canoe trail map again and it is exactly 1000 Meters from the two campsites. This thing was between 1/3 to 1/2 of the distance between the two campsites when I first sighted it. So looks like my measurements are sound and if my timing is correct, it actually was moving at about 45kph.

So the only freshwater creature I know that moves that fast is a seal but they always swim with their heads and bodies in the water do they not? It is not a species I'm too familiar with. Don't believe they have ever been spotted there in the daytime either. They do have big reflective eyes though as this page describes...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=3788459&dopt=Abstract

Oarfish and giant eels would swim with their heads in the water and I don't think I'd see a back on the surface.

Spent like two hours at work today on google doing some research on and off reading up on sea serpents... sigh, I really really really wish I didn't see this thing. Not feeling too special now as I know a part of my future life disappeared that night and is now forfeit.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Sep 9, 2005)

oh I love stuff like this. I'm glad you're okay mudmojo, but I can't help wishing that it did get closer to you so you could get a better description. Certainly a thrilling story!

Maybe if you had Tweak's master Husky mod you coulda fried the thing and capture it (16,000 lumens will do that kinda thing after all  )


----------



## mudmojo (Sep 9, 2005)

Also forgot to mention that I also had a Princeton Tec EOS headlamp on high watching this thing. Didn't do much to spot it through the SN II's omniscient power that night. When it disappeared I also brought out my Nuwai QIII and scanned land seconds at a time to make sure he, it whatever, wasn't trying to flank me. I used to be an ice hockey goalie so I have well trained life-preserving peripheral vision. 

Felt like Antonio Banderas in Desperado, knees bent in an athletic stance, flashlights in each hand ready for action but hoping it woudn't come.

And yes, my viewing vantage point was about 10 feet above lake level so that enabled me to nail down the sighting distance easier too.


I was going to take my Costco HID lamp there but the fog/mist wouldn't have made it a very useful tool on that night... plus she'd be a real beotch to carry around on a canoe trip with portages and neighbouring campsites only a km or two apart. Yikes!


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 9, 2005)

That's what has been bothering me. The silence. I don't think it is possible for anything to move through the water at the speed you estimate and not make a sound. You should have heard something, even a kayak makes some noise and it's about the most effecient boat you can have.
Coming rapidly to a dead stop is not easy at the speed you estimate, especially without making noise.
It may not help with a solution but I'd say it was not something in the water.

Curious.


----------



## Jefff (Sep 9, 2005)

could it have been a bear? .. man that is a cool story what ever it was..


----------



## mudmojo (Sep 9, 2005)

Maybe I was wrong about the rapid stop... it was coming right at me when it did stop but because of that, maybe it took like 2 seconds to decelerate to a stop instead of like 0.2 seconds. If the parts that I saw was only a small part of its whole, then it might make sense that whatever can propel it to those breakneck speeds (ie. wings, fins, tails. webbed feet), should also be able to steer it and decelerate it just as efficiently. But to have something that long and heavy moving at those speeds requires so much power... like staring at a Scarab in awe.

If it was a low flying object at that size (6-12 ft long maybe?) that could hold its breath underwater, then that would scare me even more!

Bears don't move that fast in water I don't think. We're talking motorboat speeds here, I mean that's what I thought it was at first but it wasn't quite big enough and it was totally silent when booking along.


Yeah I know hiding out in my tent wouldn't have done much but that's the whole concept of hiding! Apparently I woke up a whole bunch of other campers when I was running around because making so much noise.


----------



## sniper (Sep 9, 2005)

mudmojo said:


> Yeah I know hiding out in my tent wouldn't have done much but that's the whole concept of hiding! Apparently I woke up a whole bunch of other campers when I was running around because making so much noise.



Soooo...wast thou hiding from the Monster, or thy fellow campers? They can be a nasty lot, if awakened suddenly, I hear.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 9, 2005)

flashlite said:


> I noticed that you're from Ontario Canada. Perhaps you saw a seal? Check out this link.
> 
> http://collections.ic.gc.ca/ogopogo/lake_creature/igopogo.html



I like this page. :laughing:


----------



## KevinL (Sep 9, 2005)

mudmojo said:


> Most of us Canadians don't have guns. The only loaded weapon I had that night was my mug which made its way through some Iceberg Vodka mixes and a bottle of red that night. Again I was in full control.



Tell you what you should have been holding in that case... a camera 

Then you'd see the sea monster sailing AWAY from you at full throttle thinking "Damn paparazzi, I come all this way here and they're STILL waiting for me!!"


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 9, 2005)

"Yeah I know hiding out in my tent wouldn't have done much..."
I responded when a missle exploded at the site near Chico, CA.
It was operational but we were told no warheads were on *that* one.
They couldn't bleed the LOX off and it was a big boom with parts flying.
One guy said he crouched down by the chain link fence for protection.
His mind told him that this was useless but the rest of him ignored the advice.

Two low flying objects scared up by your light, then landing and turning away from you might explain it, except for the lights. I've seen birds fly like this. The body problem remains as does the reflective power of a birds eyes.

However many years ago there was a "ghost woman" who appeared on a bend and traveled across a road when it was raining or foggy. It turned out one of the reflectors marking the bend had a flaw in it.


----------



## mudmojo (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's a picture from our campsite towards the other campsite the morning after the sighting.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v45/mudmojo/misc/21MondayMorningMistonTomThompsonLak.jpg

I didn't bring my digicam nor would it or myself be able to take night time pictures anyway.

Birds with grapefruit sized eyes huh? Hmm... well I did see a stork paddling up there or down from there and those are pretty big but not quite the size of a canoe. Not sure if I would be able to hear wings flapping from where I was.

Anyway, there was definitely a body extending from the water so I don't think it was a bird as I know it.


----------



## OddBall (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Moe (Sep 10, 2005)

I love stories like that!
(And I really envy you for the place where you live.)

I have been canoeing in algonquin park some years ago. Season was almost over, so there were almost no other people except me and my girlfriend. 
If i had seen "something" on the lake at 4 am i would have become "a little nervous" too, i guess.

I will have to check my canoe map, i am not sure, if we also stayed at lake Tom Thomson. 
Anyway its on my "places to visit"-list when i will go there next time.

Let us know, when you find out more.


----------



## DocArnie (Sep 10, 2005)

@mudmojo:

According to a map from a german geographic magazine ("GEO", similar to the "National Geographic Magazine") from May 1997, you're not the first one who saw a "Nessie" kind of creature in a canadian lake.
The details you described here about what you saw and how you saw it, all make sense to me. It is necessary to think about the other possibilities (flying things, bear, moose...), but IMHO all these explanations are even "crazier" than the obvious one.


----------



## C4LED (Oct 18, 2005)

Article:

Investigators Search for Canadian Lake Monster 

Joe Nickell
from the Skeptical Inquirer
LiveScience.com 
Mon Oct 17,12:00 PM ET

Canada's Lake Simcoe, some forty miles north of Toronto, supposedly holds a monster known as Igopogo (after its more famous relative Ogopogo, in Lake Okanagan, British Columbia) as well as other appellations. Residents of Beaverton, on the eastern shore, call it Beaverton Bessie, while others refer to it as Kempenfelt Kelly, after Kempenfelt Bay, which has the lake's deepest water and claims the most sightings.

Sources refer vaguely to early "Indian legends" of the monster and sporadic reports of a "sea serpent" in the lake during the nineteenth century. Important sightings occurred in 1952 and 1963, and a "sonar sounding of a large animal" in 1983 was followed by a videotape in 1991 of "a large, seal-like animal."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20051017/sc_space/investigatorssearchforcanadianlakemonster


----------



## vic303 (Oct 19, 2005)

Large swan was what came to mind for me...


----------



## zespectre (Oct 19, 2005)

never any sea monsters though I did leave a strong light standing on it's tailcap in a campsite once and then went to the car. When I came back there was this astounding vortex of insects flying around in the beam above the light and then they mostly flew off so it was just a momentary thing. Really attention getting though!


----------



## C4LED (Oct 19, 2005)

zespectre said:


> never any sea monsters though I did leave a strong light standing on it's tailcap in a campsite once and then went to the car. When I came back there was this astounding vortex of insects flying around in the beam above the light and then they mostly flew off so it was just a momentary thing. Really attention getting though!


 
Did they take the light with them? ;-)


----------



## Dunc5 (Oct 19, 2005)

Remember even Nessie needs a holiday .

Dunc


----------



## iNDiGLo (Oct 19, 2005)

Maybe *THIS* is what you saw!!!


----------



## zespectre (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh LORD, a horror from my childhood returns!


----------



## nc987 (Oct 19, 2005)

I havent got a chance to look at this lake on a map yet but one thing was observed with Nessie and the other canadian lake monsters is that they seem to all appear above a certain geographical latitude. Scientists theorize that something about the climate above this latitude worldwide saved these prehistoric monsters from other hazards that other organisms at lower latitudes might have been more subsceptile to.

Then again someones pet snake could have escaped, they swim very fast and only keep their heads above water and their eyes reflect light very well.

The problem with your speed calculations is that they are based on distance estimates and not actual measured distances.

Anyways great story, I've always been in to this stuff. I actually keep up on Sasquatch reports in my state LOL, Check this site: 

www.bfro.net


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Oct 19, 2005)

Half the size of a canoe... eyes as big as grapefruits... perhaps a Moose...??

Hmm...

I recall reading somewhere that actress/political activist Rosie O'Donnell prefers to take her swimming exercises late at night -- when Papparazzi and photographers are scarce -- especially since her weight-gain has become such a personal embarrassment. So, three questions:

1. Did this critter create a large wake... akin to a battleship turning about?
2. Could the "glow" have been your flashlight's reflection from the creature's excessive foaming-at-the-mouth?
3. Was there a convention of Million Mom types meeting nearby? (You could confirm this by hearing the bray of Loons in the distance.)

Consider limiting your intake of that cheap red wine. It degrades your retinas.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 10, 2007)

Even a year-and-a-half later, this post is *still*

interesting "food for thought" !



Thank you for sharing it with us.


And everyone else, for yer' comments and remarks.


----------



## Brozneo (Apr 10, 2007)

Great Story! If that were me I definately would need a change of undies.... But I'd use the tactic of turning all my lights on so I could see all around me... I'd rather get killed by something that I can see coming up rather than something that suddenly jumps out of the dark!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 10, 2007)

I never saw this story until today. Pretty cool! I'd love to know what the heck that was. It would have been neat to get some binoculars on it.


----------



## jumpstat (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi there mudmojo, thanks for sharing your experience. lucky that no harm came to you or others. Whatever it was not many of us get chance to experience something like this. Even here in Malaysia, there are also some reports of a Bigfoot like creature, solitary animal that was seen by many people since 1967. Funny though no pictures to prove anything except footprints, leftover food etc.....


----------



## senecaripple (Apr 10, 2007)

beanie and cecil


----------



## VidPro (Apr 10, 2007)

They say a single 5mm light is enough to go hiking with.




but sometimes you just need a bit more light than that.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 10, 2007)

Thats when the Thor 15 mcp comes in handy


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Are those cows?



VidPro said:


> They say a single 5mm light is enough to go hiking with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VidPro (Apr 10, 2007)

they are cows, or things that go BUMP in the night, then start following you around like your gonna feed em


----------



## riffraff (Apr 10, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> beanie and cecil






http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=beanie+and+cecil&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## Martin (Apr 10, 2007)

Can the park management maybe confirm a history of ravaged tents and campers who disappeared overnight, mudmojo ?
It might well be the creature never exits the water, but then at least there should be an exceptionally high rate of swimmers who "drown", particularly at night.
What about anchoring a lightbuoy in the middle of the lake, next time you visit ?


----------



## C4LED (Apr 10, 2007)

mudmojo said:


> Scratch that fast swimming moose theory as they don't hold their breath or swim underwater right?



It turns out that moose can swim underwater...

"Moose are strong swimmers and have been known to dive underwater in order to yank up plants from the bottom. They can remain underwater for a full minute before coming up for air."

http://eduscapes.com/nature/moose/index1.htm


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Apr 10, 2007)

C4LED said:


> It turns out that moose can swim underwater...
> 
> "Moose are strong swimmers and have been known to dive underwater in order to yank up plants from the bottom. They can remain underwater for a full minute before coming up for air."
> 
> http://eduscapes.com/nature/moose/index1.htm


 
I've also been told they can be dead silent, since canoers (or so I have been told) paddling in moose country at night occasionally hit them (subsequently capsizing or worse) because they don't see them, and this usually occurs in the swampy areas where there are alot of weeds/ stumps, branches, etc (can't see the antlers, visibility is low in general)...This was when I was in Algonquin Park and Killarney(sp?).


----------



## leukos (Apr 10, 2007)

If mudmojo just would have had a high powered incandescent rather than his SN II, he would have been able to identify the "monster".


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Ahh, that zombie ate my brain.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sea Monster sighting? - Ever wish your flashlight wasn't so bright?*

Thousands of times.


----------



## Martin (Apr 12, 2007)

C4LED said:


> It turns out that moose can swim underwater..



Now this monster was approaching mudmojo quickly only to stop at the shoreline. A moose would not have had a reason to stop.

In a time when we still find new species in the world's jungles, cannot be 100% sure it wasn't a sea serpent. Video surveillance may turn something up. According to mudmojo's experience, light attracts the creature. This looks like a highly thrilling mission for an RC-boat enthusiast.


----------

